
The Legend of Zelda in JavaScript - crabasa
http://zelda30tribute.com/
======
CM30
Well, that didn't last long:

"Nintendo asked us to remove this site for copyright infringement. I guess
Zelda30Tribute was a little too pixel perfect :-) We're sad about that, but we
get it. We started this project because we love Nintendo and the joy they have
given us throughout the years. From the start of development, we knew this
result could potentially happen. Nintendo has every right to protect their IP.
No complaints from us, we had a blast working on this tribute and made some
friends along the way. "

From the exact site linked. Looks like this project went the same way as that
Mario 64 Bob-omb Battlefield remake and Full Screen Mario.

~~~
brianwawok
Nintendo is very very fast at copyright infringement notices. I am curious if
they have fancy tech, or just a department of 50 people surfing the net all
day.

~~~
CM30
I suspect just looking at gaming news sites would probably be adequate for
this stuff. Search for the game, and results come up from Kotaku, CNet, the
Verge, Nintendo Life and Reddit, among a ton of others. It's even on Product
Hunt.

Heck, why even go that far? Given how often it gets updated, Nintendo's legal
team is probably just skimming GoNintendo posts and seeing what 'questionable'
projects come up.

So no fancy tech or constant surfing. Just likely some bored guy checking a
few gaming sites every few minutes.

------
jonbeebe
Take your tech and build your own game with it, using original graphics
sounds, levels, etc. of course. Might as well put your hard work to good use!
I loved the old Zeldas and would love to play a new game with the same
mechanics and style.

